# Tajima DG/ml by pulse computer software problem ERROR 117



## mcadoo1995 (Jun 20, 2011)

My computer harddrive has died that ran my embroidery machine. The software is Tajima DG/ML by pulse and I finally found another harddrive with the system requirements and when I go to load my software on the new harddrive, it comes with "Error 117". Could someone help me with this...my software is an older version, which still runs in Windows 95/98 or 2000 and has to have a 3.5" floppy, but it works fine for me and really have no need to upgrade to a newer version. Thank you in advance!


----------



## digitizewedo (Nov 2, 2010)

Depending on which version you have depends if its still available. Version 11.1 thru version 14 are available on the website.. older version are no longer available. 

Frank 
Embroidery Network


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

I have a TMEX C1201 Tajima from 1997/1998. I have kept all my software for Tajima & Pulse. If you know exactly what you need maybe I can help.


----------



## tinabastani (Mar 2, 2017)

Hi
I have a difficulty with Tajima DG/ML by pulse just recently. when I select a segment and right click nothing shows up. before when I did so a menu used to pop out letting me cut the segment copy it and other things . but now it doesn't work. have any of you encountered the same problem? could you please give me an advice about this ?


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Tina, You should start a new thread to have the best chance of receiving an answer. 

Have you tried reloading your software? I use Pulse ver. X. Over the last fifteen years it has mysteriously lost a couple of files. I've found "workarounds" because I didn't save earlier updates elsewhere like I should have.

If you can't reload your software can you let us know what version you're using so possibly someone can suggest an alternative method?


----------



## trevmorr (Dec 19, 2020)

Hello i see your where writing about this and I need help too my Tajima v11 has crashed i got an ssd installed like everytime i do and now I doent have font or everything ele just can resize embr. They i thought i go to buy i found a guy on internet he said 70$ for the 15 tajima i payed via Western Union he blocked me and have not hear from him again. Im really unhappy now i got scamed cant continue my work and I was wondering has someone crack for the version 11 i would like to buy from someone Tajima 16 or something like that but im really scared for scamming me another time so i can but first program then i pay I can show the proofs too me being scammed if someone doesnt belive me and wont to give program first.


----------

